# Yet another two dog food recalls. OMG when will it ever end?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/
> 
> The top 2 or 3 came in my inbox today. Well, #1 and #3. I'm not as worried about salmonella with dogs...still have to be careful with humans though. It's the other two that freak me out. So scary. :afraid:


It will never end, unfortunately. The last recall is in april, at least. 

There are recalls everyday for humans too. I don’t think it can be avoided.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suppose we should be grateful that the monitoring and reporting is effective, so that recalls are triggered and are publicised. Far, far worse if problems are covered up while more and more animals suffer the consequences!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My strategy for avoiding dog food recalls (and also for avoiding the cruelty to farm animals that is part of the factory farming industry) is a combination of:

1. Vegan kibble. v-dog is a good brand

2. Home cooking using meat that is purchased directly from farmers that use sustainable and humane farming practices.

To find a farmer near you, see EatWild.

To get started with home cooking, see https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/i...Dog-Food-Nutritional-Information_20568-1.html


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nope, it will never end. There is so much self monitoring assigned to food production (ours and our animals' foods) and so much pressure on the processing lines that there will always be problems. Listeriosis is much worse than salmonellosis for sure.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My strategy is to use fresh human grade meat (not ground), vegetables and fruit, not processed dog food, and feed that to my dog. I also look for the food with the farthest out expiration dates.

I also only use grass fed/organic fresh for any organ meat.

Anything ground will spoil faster, even if it is hamburger for humans (Have you ever noticed it becomes discolored and smelly faster than uncut meat?)


----------

